# Regular Season Game 74 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Seattle Supersonics



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (32-41) @ Seattle Supersonics (30-43)*​*Tuesday, April 4, 10:00 p.m.*​*Key Arena*​ *@*​
*ROCKETS*




































Alston / Head / Bogans / Howard / Yao 

*SUPERSONICS*




































Ridnour / Allen / Wilkins / Wilcox / Swift​
Rockets.com Preview 


> The Rockets continue their six-game road trip Tuesday in Seattle against the SuperSonics. Both teams were in action Sunday with Houston (32-41) falling to the Lakers in L.A. 104-88 and Seattle defeating the Portland Trail Blazers 122-83 at KeyArena.
> 
> Tuesday will mark the fourth and final meeting of the season between these two teams. Houston will be looking for the season sweep after defeating Seattle 115-87 Wednesday at Toyota Center.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Again? Ok we'll demolish them, like we did last time. Wait actually, I just say we look to be tying our best and lose so we can get a better draft pick.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

well, at this point we are pretty much lock down the 10th spot, so yeah, play hard, use some young guys and try our best. 
I want to see young people getting more than 20 mins in this game, 
As always, Yao should be dominated in the rectangle. Shut down Ray Allen and that's it.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

deanchueng said:


> well, at this point we are pretty much lock down the 10th spot, so yeah, play hard, use some young guys and try our best.
> I want to see young people getting more than 20 mins in this game,
> As always, Yao should be dominated in the rectangle. Shut down Ray Allen and that's it.


The guy I really want is Brandon Roy, so the 10th pick will definitely not suffice. The sixth/seventh overall would be nice. 
Tank! What?!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao needs to go for 50, if not 81. His teammates and Van Gundy owe it to us to let him try.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i think at this poit of the season its time to be giving stro a better look to see if hes worth keeping and give chuck hayes some more playing time and see what he's made of and i also wouldnt mind seeing ryan bowen................waived


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> Yao needs to go for 50, if not 81. His teammates and Van Gundy owe it to us to let him try.


Actually I doubt if he will ever make 50 pts in his career. His highest score back in the CBA days was 48


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Actually I doubt if he will ever make 50 pts in his career. His highest score back in the CBA days was 48


 That was because he didn't need to. Now, I think that before the end of the season, if the Rockets start shooting badly, Yao will have to score that much.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

people who dont see yao as capable of scoring 50 are *HATERS*


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

^ kisstherim has always been a hater and a troll.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

No Lewis again???? ok we'll win this game no sweat


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

we need to shut down ray allen again, and as i have said many times richie frahm has to hit his shots


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> Actually I doubt if he will ever make 50 pts in his career. His highest score back in the CBA days was 48


And he's way better now than he was when playing in the CBA.

Yao needs to go out and DESTROY


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> ^ kisstherim has always been a hater and a troll.


Yao sux, he is just selfishly padding stats to show his "superstar" worthiness.

Bench Yao or just trade him for Ha Seung-Jin who has way greater potential


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Yao sux, he is just selfishly padding stats to show his "superstar" worthiness.
> 
> Bench Yao or just trade him for Ha Seung-Jin who has way greater potential


I'd prefer if we'd just steer clear of Asians altogether, they're freakin soft man, never dunk it hard, only layups LoL!!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Can someone telll me how Yao's getting outplayed by the likes of Wilcox?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> ^ kisstherim has always been a hater and a troll.


we mostly just keep him around for the animated gifs.


to anyone who is watching the game, why does rafer has twice as many shots as yao?



*Go NeTs*


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> we mostly just keep him around for the animated gifs.
> 
> 
> to anyone who is watching the game, why does rafer has twice as many shots as yao?
> ...


nevermind, my boxscore froze. yao has more shots now. now rafer has only taken one more.



*Go NeTs*


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> Yao sux, he is just selfishly padding stats to show his "superstar" worthiness.
> 
> Bench Yao or just trade him for Ha Seung-Jin who has way greater potential


:laugh:

Wilcox is killing us. Why didn't we try to go after this guy? :curse:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao w/ 5th foul.... game over....


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Wilcox is killing us. Why didn't we try to go after this guy? :curse:


because we were happy with juwan.



*Go NeTs*


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ok, normally i would never question Gumby for over-playing Yao.... but why the hell did he play him early in the 4th with 5 fouls??? now he's gone!!! :curse:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> ok, normally i would never question Gumby for over-playing Yao.... but why the hell did he play him early in the 4th with 5 fouls??? now he's gone!!! :curse:


he had 5 fouls early in the 3rd, was put in the bench, then came back to the court just some mins later. Maybe Gumby knew this game was probably out of reach and tried to take a risk


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Retarded calls. I hate the reffing. Last night's UCAA game was a breath of fresh air from the whistle-happy refs of the NBA.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

No one cares anymore. I don't blame them.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> No one cares anymore. I don't blame them.


They should, some of these guys are playing for a contract.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> They should, some of these guys are playing for a contract.


 Not wily old veteran Juwan Howard. He didn't even disguise the fact that he had no idea where Chris Wilcox was. Yao is in cruise control, he went back to nudging Wilcox near the basket instead of attempting to block shots. Luther has given up defensively, you can't blame him since JVG has put him on Kobe and Ray Allen in his last 2 games.



Bah. What a long, excruciating wait until the draft.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

> When Rafer Alston dribbled the ball off his foot in the fourth quarter, Van Gundy drove a fist into the scorer's table, creating a small cloudburst out of some talcum powder.


..


----------

